#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 關於版面配置提議

## 卡斯特

大家好，我是卡斯特

這算是很久之前就發現的問題，在經過初步思考及討論後決定先提出並看看各位的想法


至於為何要合併版面，我拿個文章比喻好了

例如這篇‘’【生態&環保】狼群如何改變河流【Youtube】‘’
這篇是放在‘’動物風情‘’，但它同時也能放在“狼群集會岩”

或是這篇“關於龍的問題（大量）”
這篇是放在“獸話題討論”，但同時也能放在“龍族的天空”


於是我稍微整理一下



這是我初步的想法
綠色勾代表留下
藍色問號代表不確定
紅色線條串連代表可合併


那我先做說明


首先是“獸話題討論”和“動物化身者的家”，這兩個相似點有些多，可考慮分成像‘’創作藝想園‘’和“繪圖切磋”那樣的主版和子版
不過有聽說“動物化身者的家”似乎要有一定的發文數量才會顯示，待確認

再來“動物新聞剪影”與“動物風情”建議合併

至於“毛毛作品分享”、“狼群集會岩”、“貓科巢穴”、‘’龍族的天空‘’，這四個都有重複到的地方，也因為分類太細使得部分版變得不活躍，建議合併並重新命名

然後“幻想森林”不確定，因為此版包含了上述版面所有的特點


這樣分下來原本10個版面大概只會剩下5到6個版面，也希望能在精准分類一些


這是我初步的想法，不代表任何決定
各位有任何問題或想法歡迎提出

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這是一個值得討論的提案，也辛苦卡滋了~

希望各位會員有意見或建議的話，歡迎提出討論

----------


## 狼王白牙

負責提案的卡斯特您好，

這個主題擱置了一段時間了，並非忘記，而是想要觀察，
一個意見提出之後有甚麼樣的回應。

先撇開版面的設計對於甚麼獸有甚麼影響，這幾天，
沒有多少主題被產生，屈指可數的包括

銀星的獸人及人外場的賀圖卡斯特的關於版面配置提議文學小說的更新

我的問題是，樂園甚麼時候會湧入大量的主題，而甚麼時候會相對安靜呢?

雖然一個主題可以發在這個版，亦可以發在其他的版面，
但是印象中在兩位成為管理員之前就有共識，
會員發在哪個版面都是屬於一種自由
*正如同動物想去草原嚼食點植物，或是想要聚集於某處，或是想要一個嚎叫之所*
這都是自由的

收納版面固然有好處，但是沒有證據顯示版面收納後，會員更懂得聚集討論的道理。
反之，收納版面之後，總是有種封存的感覺，好比這裡的榮景被封存起來了。

若是回應率繼續偏低，那麼這個才是當務之急應該解決的問題。
我的看法是，大家或許已經習慣了所謂的微博及社交網站的使用，
那是完全不收納，完全不分類的地方，說不定這才是當今潮流及版面配置的方向。

----------


## 弦月

親愛的卡斯特與狼王白牙貴安
當初看見此篇文章時就有回覆的打算了，但是礙於現實中事務繁忙，能空出的時間不多，於是回覆稍晚，深表歉意
針對狼王的回應，樂園的新主題越來越少想必是大家有目共睹的了
至於緣由，當然可以單純的視為各會員皆無法從忙碌的現實生活中抽身活絡版面，又或者，可以將其視為別的緣由呢？
一片水草豐美獵物繁多的草原，自然會吸引狼群前來狩獵吧？
但，如果有一天，獵食的狼少了、狼群的規模變小了，想必一定是發生了什麼事吧？
我認為有兩個可能：
1那片草原不再像從前一般利於狼群生存了
2狼群內部出了什麼問題
而現在的樂園，大概兩個問題都慢慢的在浮現了。
一來，樂園吸引會員發文的主題變少了——這可能是會員心態的問題，又或者，因害羞、不熟悉等緣由而缺乏獵食能力（不敢發文）的新生幼狼比有辦法帶領狼群狩獵（開新主題引發討論）的成狼還多了，最後甚至造成成狼不再願意為幼狼狩獵（連相對資深的會員也不願發文）的窘境發生的惡性循環所引起的慘況。
二來，就拿狼王您常使用的強調阿爾法的絕對權力的狼群比喻那套理論來說，狼群裡可不是只有阿爾法的，還有貝塔啊，若狼群只有阿爾法在管，阿爾法豈不是要過勞而死？況且會想挑戰阿爾法權力的，總不可能是區區沒能力、沒威望的那群吧？會挑戰阿爾法權力的，必定是有足夠戰鬥力、高深智慧或好口才的強壯成狼吧？
是的，基本上強勢的阿爾法還是會取勝的，而取勝後的阿爾法若無意外，也會就這麼將忤逆自身的狼逐出狼群。先不論為何挑戰權力的行為會一再發生，若阿爾法就這麼一直驅逐、一直驅逐，其他精明的歐米茄們又為何不會選擇同強者離去或甚至從此不敢發聲、不願發聲，進而乾脆從此對所有事物閉口不談，直接默認一切呢？
這樣一來，最後便成了一個只剩空有權力的阿爾法、什麼也不說的沈默歐米茄與不諳世事的幼狼的狼群了——那個畫面，光想都覺得可怕。
抱歉離題了，我只想說，我支持卡斯特的版面收納建議。
雖然沒有證據指出收納版面能夠有效增加主題量與回覆量，也雖然狼王認為狼群去何處狩獵為各狼自由，沒有強制規定，但是，如果狼群早就知道在某處可以獵到肥美的綿羊、在另一處則有山雞及野兔，是否更能促使喜歡該種獵物的狼兒多多至該地狩獵？
只將其當成是個嘗試又何嘗不好？
如果您只是單純因為麻煩或沒必要而否絕了卡斯特的提案，我想，是有些不妥的。
不過，狼群中一匹平凡而沒什麼力量的歐米茄的勸諫，也不曉得阿爾法會不會採納就是了。
以上

----------


## 卡斯特

花了點時間整理狼王所要表達的，簡單來說就是不贊成這個提議對吧？

活躍率偏低的原因之一或許是因為會員不確定要發在哪個版又怕發錯最後放棄發文，這同時也是我剛進入樂園遇到最大的困擾
我認為，沒有證據顯示收納後樂園會更活躍，但有證據顯示收納前樂園活躍率偏低，那不如試試看
好比餓了幾星期的狼群看到一頭肥美的羊，這或許是陷阱，但能讓狼群飽足何不嘗試看看？或許就只是一頭肥羊

再者，如果收納後效果不好，再改回來不就好了？
當然，我還是尊重狼王您的意見，畢竟要服從阿爾法



接著回過頭來討論一下樂園活躍率下降的問題
講白點我不覺得版面收納跟活躍率有任何的關係，但既然狼王您都提到了，我還是說明一下自己的想法

首先我覺得這種放在意見箱的文章本來就不怎麼會有回覆，最多最多也只會有按個讚支持一下
就像平常狼王窩也只有貝塔等較高階的狼才能進去，而且都是只有在有重大事情才會進入
再來我不得不說在這種版面發文壓力其實還蠻大的，一失足成千古恨，在這裡提出的意見及回覆基本上都是想上幾小時才會提出，要嘛像弦月那樣經過精密思考後回覆，不嘛就安靜默默地在一旁觀看，我想大多都是後者
所以狼王您也別太指望這篇文有很多回覆了


關於回應下降的部分我想大可以以身作則，有第一個回應，就會有第二、第三個，看到沒有回應的文就去回應一下，以身做起
拿銀星那篇獸人及人外賀圖文來說好了，我覺得狼王您或許可以去回覆一下，只要是狼王有回應的文似乎都能帶動一些活躍率，或許這也是一個方法

再來就是辦活動了，發現之前的夏日文學闖關、徵集狼樂FB封面，甚至是路恩的骨架接龍都得到熱烈的回應，我建議可以再多辦這類的活動來提升狼樂的活躍率



那大概就這樣，以上為自己的想法
也謝謝狼王能回覆此篇文，同時也謝謝弦月提出問題與想法

----------


## 弦月

親愛的狼王貴安：
這個主題又閒置了十天了。
我知道您生活中也有許多瑣事，或許您真的很忙，但是，希望您可以撥空回覆我及卡斯特一下。
我想知道狼王的看法。
我沒有任何其他的意思，我只是想收到回覆而已。
拜託了。
以上

----------


## 夢魘

收納版面的好處是簡化介面，降低用戶在視覺與滑鼠滾輪上的不便

以下是我偏好的精簡方式，跟卡斯特的併法稍有不同，請看圖：

這是目前的頁面高度


這是剪接後假想的頁面高度：

狼群集會岩、貓科巢穴兩版併入*動物風情*成為子分版
龍族的天空、動物化身者的家園兩版併入*幻想森林*成為子分版
節省了36.72％的版面高度，我的滾輪本來要滾六次才跑完，精簡後可以少跑兩次
如果再把獸人動物猜謎併入*毛毛作品賞析*，又可以省更多

支持精簡的原因如下：
視覺優化滾輪、手機可以少滾少滑幾下隱蔽低人氣版面，文章數比較亮眼發文可能更精確，減少管理員工作量

可能的缺點如下：
發文缺少自由選擇機會，對新手不利發表在子分版的文章曝光率降低（最新動態區可以彌補）（視覺上）少了好多版面，榮景不在、心裡怪怪

版面簡化論述完畢，雖然收納方法稍有不同，但可以看出參與討論管理員的熱心，請繼續保持
活躍率的部分有點複雜，建議可以切開來討論

----------


## 狼王白牙

哇，夢魘計算到像素節省比例的小數點百分位，此種計算方式深得配置者喜愛。圖文及數字並茂，如果這個討論串是一則關於狼之樂園股份有限公司(W.P. LLC.)的產品簡報，由於沒有更好的競爭對手，恐怕這個簡報會看了直點頭吧。

經過思考，如果只考量榮景不再這種主觀的想法，恐怕也無助於前進吧。

只是分析滑鼠滾輪次數以外，希望也考量大家集中到哪個版面了，那些版面積了灰塵可以收到子版去。更積極一點，最近有甚麼很熱門的獸相關的東西足以開設新的版面了。

至於希望得到的回應恐怕是得不到理想的回應了呢，因為在回應之時使用了大量的譬喻法，因此也無從得知這些譬喻正確來說指的是甚麼。再者，除了譬喻中的種種網路事物上，是否有可能牽涉到現實事物呢？舉例來說，網路事應該只侷限於網路，怎麼會聽到有風聲說"無法保障發言者的安危"，這句話是在別處聽來的。或者，或許現實中的網路環境也改變了，狩獵場變得很多？抑或阿爾法狼或有點戰鬥力的狼還想要前進，只是被"捕獸夾"給夾住了？或者根本沒有一直驅逐這一回事...

總之，還望多指教。

----------


## 卡斯特

感謝狼王再次回文
也謝謝夢魘提出的歸納法，做的很棒，提出數據似乎更能被說服呢！

我想不管說再多，提出再怎麼好的建議，狼王您應該都不會改變心意了吧？
不管上面的回覆如何，不論是否討喜、個人感覺是真是假，大家都是為了幫助狼之樂園邁向更美好的未來，也不妨多看幾眼
有時候勸諫的話不怎麼討喜，但總比阿諛奉承來的好吧？

至於版面配置的部分，不如用公開投票的方式，畢竟論壇裡可不是只有管理員，就讓大家來決定，那些版面大家比較常去，而哪些是不常去甚至是碰都沒碰過，其原因是為何，在一一對症下藥

不知狼王您覺得如何？

----------

